# Need Millwork in Carolinas - Know Anyone?



## pulsevibration (May 28, 2013)

I'm located in Columbia, South Carolina and looking for someone who can do some milling work to cut out my front baffles for SEOS15s and 15 inch woofers. I am willing to drive any reasonable distance of a few hours as it would still take less time to drive up there and get them than to do them myself.


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

Though I haven't looked on Google maps, but how close or far are you from Knoxville, TN? I've got Perfect Circle router attachment that should be able to do what you need to do. You could stop by, we can cut it out and be on your way in no time flat!


----------

